# I bought a monitor, and I can't take it back. >.<



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If everyone is not already aware of it, Tiger Direct is closing their stores and becoming an online only retailer. Right now they are having a liquidation sale on all of their products. My boyfriend and I were there on Sunday because I wanted to build a desktop so we picked up everything we needed, and we built it last night. There was just one problem, the monitor I bought is broken. When I turn it on all I get is a white-washed screen. We tried playing around with the settings, hooking it up to another desktop, and still nothing. 

So I went to Tiger Direct this morning to try and exchange it, but they told me all of their sales are final even though the product is broken. They pretty much told the guy in front of me that they did not care because all of their employees are being fired anyway. I contacted the manufacturer this morning, but I was on hold for so long I eventually just gave up. I'll call them back again on Thursday. I'm just pretty mad that I at this current point in time spent 150 dollars on something that does not work. 

Word to the wise out there. If you ever buy something at a liquidation sale make sure that you see it working first.


----------

